# 2.6: TV-Wiedergabe ruckelt

## DarkSorcerer

Hallo zusammen, 

habe folgendes Problem mit meiner WinTV PCI Karte.

System ist ein Gentoo Linux mit Kernel 2.6.1-rc1.

TV Karte läuft soweit, allerdings ruckelt das Bild alle 3-5s kurz. Da ich meine messages tail'e, sehe ich folgende Ausgabe wenn es ruckelt:

```

Feb  1 20:42:50 gentoo kernel: msp34xx: I/O error #1 (read 0x12/0x18)

Feb  1 20:43:21 gentoo last message repeated 16 times

Feb  1 20:43:23 gentoo kernel: bttv0: skipped frame. no signal? high irq latency?

Feb  1 20:43:23 gentoo kernel: msp34xx: I/O error #1 (read 0x12/0x18)

Feb  1 20:43:58 gentoo last message repeated 19 times

Feb  1 20:45:09 gentoo last message repeated 40 times

Feb  1 20:46:10 gentoo last message repeated 35 times

Feb  1 20:47:11 gentoo last message repeated 34 times

Feb  1 20:48:12 gentoo last message repeated 44 times

```

Immer dieses msp34xx I/O Error, dann ruckelt das Bild. 

Hier noch ein paar Infos zum System:

# lsmod

```

root@gentoo:~# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ppp_async               9472  1 

ppp_generic            22152  5 ppp_async

slhc                    6400  1 ppp_generic

ipt_MASQUERADE          3840  1 

ipt_TCPMSS              3712  1 

ipt_state               1664  17 

ipt_REJECT              5888  3 

ipt_LOG                 5120  8 

ipt_limit               2048  8 

iptable_mangle          2304  0 

iptable_nat            26020  2 ipt_MASQUERADE

iptable_filter          2304  1 

ip_conntrack_ftp       71444  0 

ip_conntrack_irc       70676  0 

ip_conntrack           36640  5 ipt_MASQUERADE,ipt_state,iptable_nat,ip_conntrack_ftp,ip_conntrack_irc

ip_tables              18960  9 ipt_MASQUERADE,ipt_TCPMSS,ipt_state,ipt_REJECT,ipt_LOG,ipt_limit,iptable_mangle,iptable_nat,iptable_filter

snd_seq_midi            6688  0 

snd_emu10k1_synth       6912  0 

snd_emux_synth         33920  1 snd_emu10k1_synth

snd_seq_virmidi         5888  1 snd_emux_synth

snd_seq_midi_emul       7040  1 snd_emux_synth

snd_emu10k1            89092  1 snd_emu10k1_synth

snd_rawmidi            20480  3 snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_emu10k1

snd_ac97_codec         51588  1 snd_emu10k1

snd_util_mem            3456  2 snd_emux_synth,snd_emu10k1

snd_hwdep               7552  1 snd_emu10k1

tuner                  14468  0 

tvaudio                20480  0 

msp3400                22544  0 

bttv                  129696  1 

video_buf              17536  1 bttv

i2c_algo_bit            9224  1 bttv

btcx_risc               4100  1 bttv

i2c_core               20740  5 tuner,tvaudio,msp3400,bttv,i2c_algo_bit

v4l2_common             3968  1 bttv

videodev                7424  2 bttv

usblp                  11392  0 

sd_mod                 12320  0 

usb_storage            49920  0 

uhci_hcd               29320  0 

ohci_hcd               16256  0 

hid                    23296  0 

usbcore                95444  7 usblp,usb_storage,uhci_hcd,ohci_hcd,hid

nvidia               2071592  12 

sg                     29708  0 

ide_cd                 36864  0 

sr_mod                 14368  0 

cdrom                  32672  2 ide_cd,sr_mod

ide_scsi               12292  0 

```

videodev, bttv und alle weiteren Abhängigkeiten sind geladen.

Der relevante Teil aus der .config:

```

#

# Multimedia devices

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=m

#

# Video For Linux

#

#

# Video Adapters

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_BT848=m

# CONFIG_VIDEO_PMS is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5249 is not set

# CONFIG_TUNER_3036 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_STRADIS is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_MXB is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DPC is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_ORION is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_GEMINI is not set

#

# I2C support

#

CONFIG_I2C=m

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m

#

# I2C Algorithms

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF=m

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ELEKTOR is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ELV is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I801 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SAVAGE4 is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200_ACB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VELLEMAN is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3 is not set

#

# I2C Hardware Sensors Chip support

#

# CONFIG_I2C_SENSOR is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D is not set

```

Hier die syslog:

```

Feb  1 18:38:30 gentoo kernel: Linux video capture interface: v1.00

Feb  1 18:38:30 gentoo kernel: bttv: driver version 0.9.12 loaded

Feb  1 18:38:30 gentoo kernel: bttv: using 8 buffers with 2080k (520 pages) each for capture

Feb  1 18:38:30 gentoo kernel: bttv: Bt8xx card found (0).

Feb  1 18:38:30 gentoo kernel: bttv0: Bt878 (rev 17) at 0000:02:03.0, irq: 9, latency: 32, mmio: 0xd2100000

Feb  1 18:38:30 gentoo kernel: bttv0: detected: Hauppauge WinTV [card=10], PCI subsystem ID is 0070:13eb

Feb  1 18:38:30 gentoo kernel: bttv0: using: Hauppauge (bt878) [card=10,autodetected]

Feb  1 18:38:30 gentoo kernel: bttv0: Hauppauge/Voodoo msp34xx: reset line init [5]

Feb  1 18:38:30 gentoo kernel: bttv0: Hauppauge eeprom: model=61344, tuner=Philips FM1216 (5), radio=yes

Feb  1 18:38:30 gentoo kernel: bttv0: using tuner=5

Feb  1 18:38:30 gentoo kernel: bttv0: i2c: checking for MSP34xx @ 0x80... found

Feb  1 18:38:30 gentoo kernel: msp34xx: init: chip=MSP3415D-B3 +nicam +simple

Feb  1 18:38:30 gentoo kernel: msp3410: daemon started

Feb  1 18:38:30 gentoo kernel: registering 0-0040

Feb  1 18:38:30 gentoo kernel: bttv0: i2c: checking for TDA9875 @ 0xb0... not found

Feb  1 18:38:30 gentoo kernel: bttv0: i2c: checking for TDA7432 @ 0x8a... not found

Feb  1 18:38:30 gentoo kernel: tvaudio: TV audio decoder + audio/video mux driver

Feb  1 18:38:30 gentoo kernel: tvaudio: known chips: tda9840,tda9873h,tda9874h/a,tda9850,tda9855,tea6300,tea6420,tda8425,pic16c54 (PV951),ta8874z

Feb  1 18:38:30 gentoo kernel: tuner: chip found @ 0xc2

Feb  1 18:38:30 gentoo kernel: tuner: type set to 5 (Philips PAL_BG (FI1216 and compatibles))

Feb  1 18:38:30 gentoo kernel: registering 0-0061

Feb  1 18:38:30 gentoo kernel: bttv0: registered device video0

Feb  1 18:38:30 gentoo kernel: bttv0: registered device vbi0

Feb  1 18:38:30 gentoo kernel: bttv0: registered device radio0

Feb  1 18:38:30 gentoo kernel: bttv0: PLL: 28636363 => 35468950 ..<6>hub 1-0:1.0: new USB device on port 1, assigned address 2

```

Die dmesg ist voll mit dem hier:

```

Feb  1 20:50:12 gentoo kernel: msp34xx: I/O error #1 (read 0x12/0x18)

Feb  1 20:50:15 gentoo kernel: i2c_adapter i2c-0: sendbytes: error - bailout.

Feb  1 20:50:15 gentoo kernel: msp34xx: I/O error #1 (read 0x12/0x18)

Feb  1 20:50:16 gentoo kernel: i2c_adapter i2c-0: sendbytes: error - bailout.

Feb  1 20:50:16 gentoo kernel: msp34xx: I/O error #1 (read 0x12/0x18)

Feb  1 20:50:16 gentoo kernel: i2c_adapter i2c-0: sendbytes: error - bailout.

```

Wie ihr seht, alle paar Sekunden.

Systemlast bei geöffnetem tvtime: ca. 25-30% CPU Last

Aktuelles tvtime.

Hab via google in ein paar Mailinglisten von anderen Usern gelesen, die ein ähnliches Problem haben. Dort hat aber bisher auch keiner direkt geantwortet.

Vielleicht hat von euch jemand nen Tipp? Das Geruckel alle 3s nervt auf Dauer  :Very Happy: 

Hatte vorher Kernel 2.4.23, da lief es ohne Ruckler und obige genannten I/O Error.

Danke für Tipps!

----------

## nerdbert

tritt das Problem auch auf, wenn du das Modul msp3400 nicht geladen hast?

Anscheinend gibt es eine Menge neuer bttv Probleme seit 2.6 raus ist. Ich habe mitlerweile den Verdacht, daß die aktuellen Versionen der tv Programme nicht sonderlich auf die Veränderungen in 2.6 eingestellt sind. Vieleicht hilft ja abwarten   :Confused: 

----------

## DarkSorcerer

Wenn ich das Modul entlade, ruckelt das Bild zwar nicht, habe aber keinen Ton mehr. Lade ich das Modul wieder, habe ich Ton und das Ruckeln fängt wieder an...

----------

## nerdbert

Geht der Sound bei deiner Karte über den PCI Bus zur Soundkarte? Ich habe einfach den Line-Out meiner WinTV mit meiner Anlage verbunden. Deshalb lade ich keine Audio Treiber für die Karte.

----------

## DarkSorcerer

 *nerdbert wrote:*   

> Geht der Sound bei deiner Karte über den PCI Bus zur Soundkarte? Ich habe einfach den Line-Out meiner WinTV mit meiner Anlage verbunden. Deshalb lade ich keine Audio Treiber für die Karte.

 

Ich hab ein Klinkenkabel, welches den Line-Out meiner WinTV mit dem Line-In meiner SB Audigy verbindet. Darüber läuft der Sound.

----------

## nerdbert

 *DarkSorcerer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich hab ein Klinkenkabel, welches den Line-Out meiner WinTV mit dem Line-In meiner SB Audigy verbindet. Darüber läuft der Sound.

 

Genau meine Kombi  :Wink: 

aber bei mir funktioniert der Sound auch ohne ein Modul, weil die tv Karte so oder so Sound ausgibt. Falls das bei dir nicht der Fall ist, hast du anscheinend eine ander WinTV (es gibt mehrere Revisionen dieser Karte).

Da mein Verstärker mehr als einen Eingang hat, habe ich mitlerweile beide Komponenten getrennt. Macht einfach keinen Sinn für mich, den Sound erst analog in die Soundkarte einzuschleusen und ihn nach der Umwandlung ins Digitale wieder analog an die Anlage weiterzureichen.

Wie auch immer - ich versteh einfach nicht, wofür du dieses Modul wirklich brauchst   :Embarassed: 

----------

## d-fens

genau das selbe hier, neueste mm-sourcen und es liegt wirklich am msp3400 modul. damit ruckelts einfach. 

fixes?

ach ja, hab nur lust auf ein kabel zur anlage, soweit kommts ja noch....   :Confused: 

----------

## nerdbert

Ich verstehe es einfach nicht - wofür braucht man dieses Modul? Die WinTV gibt auch ohne dieses Modul Klang von sich und soweit mir bekannt ist braucht man auch kein msp34xx für eine Audigy!?

----------

## d-fens

also es ist ne live! value und wintv und da kommt ohne module kein sound raus, wär ja schön...

----------

## DarkSorcerer

Ob Audigy oder Live, beide nutzen emu10k1.

Mag vielleicht an der TV Karten Revision liegen, ich habe eine WinTV Radio, das Modell ist von... hmmm... 97 oder 98? Eigentlich eine der ersten Modelle.

In der Kernel config von 2.6 vermisse ich auch ein btaudio oder tvmixer Modul, welche ich bei der 2.4er Serie hatte. Vielleicht liegt es einfach nur daran, dass ich was an der Kernel config vergessen habe.

@nerdbert

Wie sieht das bei dir aus bei Multimedia, I2C sowie im Audio Teil? Kannst du deinen Teil der Config mal posten?

----------

## m707

Evtl. hilft Userzugriff auf rtc:

http://linuxwiki.de/MPlayer

tvtime, bat mich jedenfalls um das gleiche.

Aussdem habe ich IIRC eine options bttv gbuffers=xx Zeile in der modules.conf, die helfen könnte.

Habe aber keine Erfahrung mit 2.6.

----------

## DarkSorcerer

So, ich bin jetzt etwas weiter.

Ich hab einen Tipp bekommen, den ich bisher noch nicht probiert habe, denn ich habe es auch anders gelöst bekommen.

Die IRQ Verteilung sieht bei mir wie folgt aus:

```

root@gentoo:~# cat /proc/interrupts 

           CPU0       

  0:    2167984          XT-PIC  timer

  1:       2659          XT-PIC  i8042

  2:          0          XT-PIC  cascade

  5:      18030          XT-PIC  eth0

  8:          2          XT-PIC  rtc

  9:     366174          XT-PIC  acpi, uhci_hcd, bttv0, nvidia

 11:     142094          XT-PIC  ide2, uhci_hcd, uhci_hcd, EMU10K1

 12:         50          XT-PIC  i8042

 14:         42          XT-PIC  ide0

 15:         23          XT-PIC  ide1

NMI:          0 

ERR:          1

```

IRQ9 ist ziemlich überfüllt, daran kann diese IRQ Latency hängen. Vielleicht sieht das ja bei euch ähnlich aus. Abhilfe schafft, die Karten mal umzustecken oder im BIOS die IRQs manuell zu verteilen.

Was mir nach einem rmmod und einem nachträglich modprobe von msp3400 aufgefallen ist, war folgendes:

Ich habe danach noch mal tvtime gestartet, und siehe da, keinerlei Meldung mehr in der messages. Das Bild ruckelt auch nicht mehr und der Ton ist da. Fragt mich nicht warum, aber durch erneutes Laden des Modul (ich habs in der /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 drin) geht es wieder normal. Das könntet ihr vielleicht auch mal probieren.

Ich lade das Modul jetzt immer manuell und nicht beim Systemstart, dann klappt es auch mit dem Fernsehen.

----------

## trapperjohn

Kommt denn direkt aus der WinTV Sound (wenn du da das Kabel direkt reinstöpselst)?

Ich hatte das Problem, dass nach dem Umstieg zu 2.6 ALSA plötzlich gerafft hat, dass mein onboard-Sound ja 5.1 ist ... und hat den dann auch pauschal so konfiguriert. Das hatte zur Folge, dass der Line-In plötzlich ein Surround-Out-Kanal ist und ich keinen Pieps mehr von der WinTV bekommen hab.

Ich musste dann beim alsamixer den Line-In Surround (oder so ähnlich) ausschalten (also mit 'm' auf Mute).

----------

## nerdbert

 *m707 wrote:*   

> Evtl. hilft Userzugriff auf rtc:
> 
> http://linuxwiki.de/MPlayer
> 
> tvtime, bat mich jedenfalls um das gleiche.
> ...

 

anstatt /dev/rtc zu chmoden kann man übrigens auch folgendes tun:

```

echo 1024 > /proc/sys/dev/rtc/max-user-freq

```

 *m707 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Aussdem habe ich IIRC eine options bttv gbuffers=xx Zeile in der modules.conf, die helfen könnte.
> 
> Habe aber keine Erfahrung mit 2.6.

 

Seit 2.4.22 oder so ist das kein Problem mehr, weil der Kernel nicht mehr nur 2 buffer als Standard vorgibt.

----------

## nerdbert

 *DarkSorcerer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @nerdbert
> 
> Wie sieht das bei dir aus bei Multimedia, I2C sowie im Audio Teil? Kannst du deinen Teil der Config mal posten?

 

wollte ich gerade tun, nutzt jedoch nicht viel, weil mir aufgefallen ist, daß ich btaudio auch nicht in der config finden konnte.

Habe es aber auch nicht sonderlich vermisst, weil die beiden dsp' , welche btaudio anlegt, bei mir furchtbar klingen.

Vieleicht wurde btaudio duch tvaudio ersetzt? Wenn ich bttv modprobe läd er jedenfalls dieses Modul mit, ohne daß tvaudio in der Kernel Config erwähnt wird.

 *DarkSorcerer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mag vielleicht an der TV Karten Revision liegen, ich habe eine WinTV Radio, das Modell ist von... hmmm... 97 oder 98? Eigentlich eine der ersten Modelle.

 

Das wird es sein. Meine WinTV unterstützt Radio nicht. Wahrscheinlich komme ich deshalb ohne msp34xx aus.

----------

## nerdbert

Update: Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, daß die Option CONFIG_SND_BT87X in den mm-sources-2.6.3_rc1-r1 neu dazugekommen ist.

Kein Wunder, daß keiner von uns bis jetzt btaudio im 2.6 Kernel finden konnte   :Wink: 

----------

## schnitter

Hi zusammen...

ich hatte dasselbe Problem, jedoch nachdem ich in der XFConfig-4 von dem

Orginial Nvidia Treiber "nvidia" wieder probeweise auf "nv" gewechselt bin, ruckelte das

Fernsehbild nicht mehr bei mir...

MfG Micha

----------

## boris64

hi leute,

auch bei mir tritt alle 3-5 sekunden ein ruckeln (nur mit tvtime!!!) auf.

scheinbar behakelt sich tvtime mit diversen programmen (z.b. gkrell, apmd, etc.).

ich benutze z.b. sancho (als mldonkey-gui), und auch dieses programm scheint tvtime zu "stören".

(wegen festplattenzugriff?!)

@darksourcerer

hast du also schonmal probiert, einfach nur tvtime laufen zu lassen?

eventuell auch mal unter einem anderen wm?

mfg,

----------

## DarkSorcerer

Ich werd heut abend gleich ma durchtesten. Erst nen 2.6.3er backen und dann prüfe ich noch mal tvtime. Bericht folgt...

----------

## DarkSorcerer

So, nach einigem rumprobieren hab ich nun rausgefunden, dass es am nvidia Treiber liegt. Ohne diesen, egal ob ich in twm oder fluxbox bin, ruckelt es nicht. Wenn ich nen x-server mit nvidia starte, ruckelt es wieder. Habe auch probiert ohne gKrellm und nen anderen wm (besagter twm), aber daran lag es nicht. Nutze den aktuellen nvidia Treiber, kernel 2.6.3:

```

root@gentoo:~# ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -s nvidia-*  

Searching...   

[ Results for search key : nvidia-* ]

[ Applications found : 3 ]

 

*  media-gfx/nvidia-cg-toolkit

      Latest version available: 2.1-r7

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 2,347 kB

      Homepage:    http://developer.nvidia.com/view.asp?IO=cg_toolkit

      Description: nvidia's c graphics compiler toolkit

      License:     NVIDIA

*  media-video/nvidia-glx

      Latest version available: 1.0.5336-r1

      Latest version installed: 1.0.5336-r1

      Size of downloaded files: 6,661 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.nvidia.com/

      Description: XFree86 GLX libraries for the NVIDIA's X driver

      License:     NVIDIA

*  media-video/nvidia-kernel

      Latest version available: 1.0.5336-r1

      Latest version installed: 1.0.5336-r1

      Size of downloaded files: 6,661 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.nvidia.com/

      Description: Linux kernel module for the NVIDIA's X driver

      License:     NVIDIA

```

Nach dem Upgrade auf 2.6.3 hab ich auch das Problem, dass ich für die TV Audio-Wiedergabe meine Boxen voll aufdrehen muss, damit ich überhaupt was höre... das hatte ich schon mal und mit nem Kernel-update war es dann auf einmal wieder normal... jetzt isses wieder da *argh*

----------

